# Two tone Glock 17 impossible



## GO24JUNIOR (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey everyone,
Mike here in Orlando, FL. I'm considering purchasing a Glock 17 as my first handgun and well I really like the two tone stainless slide and black body look. Is it impossible to find one of these for sale or what? Any suggestions? Or does anyone know something I don't? Thanks guys.

Mike:smt023


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You will have to find an aftermarket slide or have the factory slide refinished. Have the slide refinished will be the least expensive route. I did this on a Sig.

Before....










And after....


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Read you can easily sand down the slide for the look you want. 
http://passpigs.tripod.com/as/glock19s/index.html


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

group17 said:


> Read you can easily sand down the slide for the look you want.
> http://passpigs.tripod.com/as/glock19s/index.html


You better maintain that very well. I see rust in it's future without a protective coating. Glock slides are not SS.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

group17 said:


> Read you can easily sand down the slide for the look you want.


Yup, you can.

Then run it through a Glock torture test... and see how much rust it has! :anim_lol:


----------



## GO24JUNIOR (Apr 19, 2010)

Dosborn,
How did you go about refinishing the slide? Also how was the cost roughly? Thanks for the input.

Mike:mrgreen:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

GO24JUNIOR said:


> Dosborn,
> How did you go about refinishing the slide? Also how was the cost roughly? Thanks for the input.
> 
> Mike:mrgreen:


I think the total was around $125 after shipping. I had a company by the name of CCR to the work. They are very good at what they do.

I started a thread like this, but went to the extreme. Here is my thread.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 ccr.


----------



## euphoria24 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would recommend rockyourglock.com I have dealt with them a few times and they're service is great. They offer hard chrome plating for slides and its only 75 bucks. its a high quality finish too. they also have a variety of services specially designated for the glock. they're entire company is strictly for glocks.

They're the Glock Experts
http://www.rockyourglock.com/custom/Refinishing/RBR-CHRM.htm

hope this helps


----------



## wkister029 (Jun 24, 2009)

Caspian makes aftermarket slides for Glock in stainless.


----------

